
The Best Time I Pretended I Hadn’t Heard of Slavoj Žižek - stared
https://thehairpin.com/the-best-time-i-pretended-i-hadnt-heard-of-slavoj-%C5%BEi%C5%BEek-4d746d77606
======
dalke
It doesn't work against people who believe in the 10,000:
[https://www.xkcd.com/1053/](https://www.xkcd.com/1053/)

